# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Neues Curcumin-Präparat

## HWLPORTA

Liebe  Mitstreiter.

Leser  aus der Gründerzeit des Prostatakrebs-Forums werden sich noch an Diskussionen  aus den Jahren 2001 über die Wirksamkeit von Lycopin und Curcuma zur Hemmung des  PCa-Wachstums erinnern.(Thema: WiKuTo : Wil  Kurkuma  Tomatensaft, ein  Kombinationsgetränk, erfunden vom Forumsgründer Wil de Jongh). Diese  Diskussionen wurden in den vergangenen Jahren mit immer neuen Informationen  ergänzt.

So  ist nach anfänglichen Zweifeln die Wirksamkeit von Lycopin zur Hemmung des PK  allgemein anerkannt, besonders seit man weiß, dass die krebshemmende Wirkung des  Lycopin offenbar durch eine Dehydratisierung von Tomaten entsteht, speziell aus  einem in der Tomatenhaut vorkommenden Wirkstoff. Denn aus Tomatenpulver mit  hohem Lycopin-Anteil, mit wenig Wasser versetzt, bildet sich ein Ketosamin  (d-Fruktose-l-Histidin = FruHis), das in Tierversuchen eine wachstumshemmende  Wirkung auf das PCa hat.. 

Auch  die Forschungen zum Thema Curcuma sind in der letzten Dekade wesentlich  vorangekommen. So zählt die farbgebende Komponente in der Gelbwurz, das Curcumin  (Dieferulylmethan) heute zu den am besten untersuchten Naturprodukten mit über  3000 präklinische Studien mit vielfältigen Wirkungen z.B. bei Entzündungen oder  Leber- oder Magen-Darmproblemen. Der Wirkstoff Curcumin hat, und das ist schon  lange bekannt, ein antikanzerogenes Potential und damit auch eine Wirkung bei  Prostatakrebs und bei Brustkrebs. Denn es wird eine Apoptose der PCa-Zelle  eingeleitet, speziell bei metastasierenden Zellen. Nach einer Studie aus dem  Jahr 2003 wirkt Curcumin dem PCa-Wachstum aber in allen Entwicklungsstufen  entgegen.

Eine  der bisherigen Schwierigkeiten bei der Verwendung von herkömmlichem Curcumin zur  PCa-Behandlung war, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der jeweils eingenommenen Menge im  Organismus wirksam wurde, weil die Bioverfügbarkeit völlig ungenügend war. Dies  wurde vor Jahren durch Zugabe von schwarzem Pfeffer zum Wikuto-Getränk zu  verbessern versucht. Das Gewürz sollte die Durchblutung der Zellwände und damit  eine bessere Wirkstoffaufnahme ermöglichen. Hier haben die Forschungsergebnisse  einen interessanten Weg gezeigt: denn durch Bildung eines sog.  Curcumin-Phospholipid-Komplexes wird die Bioverfügbarkeit, das bedeutet die  wachstumshemmende Wirkung von Curcumin um das 29-fache erhöht. So wird der  Vermehrung (Proliferation)  der  Krebszellen entgegengewirkt und eine Reihe weiterer positiv wirkender Vorgänge  im PCa-Umfeld eingeleitet. Curcumin hemmt auch in aggressiven Krebszellen das  Enzym Glyoxalase-1, das seinerseits linksdrehende Milchsäure herstellt und  dadurch die Milchsäure-Produktion von Krebszellen senkt.

Besonders  empfehlenswert  ist die Einnahme des  Curcumin-Phospholipid-Komplexes in Kombination mit dem Anti-Krebs-Wirkstoff Vitamin K2 (Menaquinon) und den Knochen  stärkenden Vitaminen K1 und D3 bei einer Hormonentzugstherapie, weil unter  Hormonentzug das Risiko von Osteoporose und Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen deutlich  ansteigt. Eine   Forschergruppe vom Deutschen Krebsforschungzentrum Heidelberg hatte 2008 in  einer Studie gezeigt, dass das PCa-Risiko in der Gruppe der Probanden mit dem  höchsten Vitamin K2-Gehalt (nicht aber K1) 35% niedriger war als in der Gruppe  mit dem niedrigsten Vitamin K2. Beim fortgeschrittenen PCa war das Risiko sogar  63% niedriger. 

Eine Osteoporose-Therapie mit Vitamin D wird durch Vitamin K2  unterstützt. Das Vitamin K2 selbst wurde in verschiedenen klinischen Studien auf  seine Wirksamkeit in der Osteoporose-Prophylaxe und -therapie getestet: Vitamin  K2 wirkt zusammen mit Vitamin D und Biophosphonat in Synergie.

Die  gleichzeitige Einnahme von Curcumin-Phospholipid-Komplex, Vitamin K2, Vitamin K1  und Vitamin D3 ist somit nach den Unterlagen sowohl ein wirksames Mittel zur  Hemmung des PCa-Zellwachstum als auch des Knochenabbaues im Knochenmark sowie  zur antientzündlichen Wirkung, etwa bei Arthrose und Arthritits. Alle vier  Stoffe haben vielseitige positive Wirkungen auf Herz und Gefäße.

Ich  selbst nehme seit 2 Monaten zum Frühstück das neue Präparat Menacur (2 Kapseln), gemeinsam mit drei  Teelöffeln einer Paste aus Tomatenpulver, Wasser und Olivenöl (d.h. FruHis, siehe oben),  dazu 1 Stunde später 4 Kapseln GranaProstan. Alle Mittel bilden eine Synergie  gegen das PCa-Wachstum, bisher mit Erfolg, wie die konstanten  PSA-Werte zeigen.

Lieferquelle  auf Anfrage.

Freundliche  Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Kurtka

Lieber HWLporta,

ich nehme seit Nov. 2008 täglich als NEM u. a. 3 Kaps. Super Curcumin à 760mg Curcuminoide+5mg Piperine von LifeExtension. Verstehe ich Ihre Beschreibung richtig, Menacur mit dem Curcumin-Phospholipid-Komplex ist wirksamer als z. B. das Super Curcumin mit Piperine?

Viele Grüße
Kurtka

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Kurtka,

Habe mich erkundigt: einen direkten Vergleich der beiden Präparate gibt es noch nicht. Es gab jedoch in einer klinischen Studie den Vergleich von reinem Curcumin ohne Piperine mit Curcumin-Phospholipid-Komplex. Dabei war die Bioverfügbarkeit 29 x besser. Für die Wirksamkeit von Curcumin ist die Bioverfügbarkeit entscheidend, weil die Blutpegel das große Problem bei der Substanz sind. (Der Blutpegel ist das Verhältnis eines Stoffes im Blut). Piperine beeinflusst intensiv den Arzneimittelmetabolismus und steigert den Curcuminpegel. Menacur enthält bei 2 Kapseln 900 mg Curcumin-Phospholipid, 75 myg Vitamin K2, 75 myg Vitamin K1, 5 myg Vitamin D3.

Zum Thema Metabolismus, falls nicht bekannt:
  Synonym: Stoffwechsel.  Als Metabolismus wird die Umwandlung von aufgenommenen oder selbst  produzierten Substanzen durch den Körper bezeichnet. Durch den  Metabolismus werden zum Beispiel die Nahrungsbestandteile (Zucker, Fette  und Eiweiße) so umgewandelt, dass sie den Körperzellen als Energielieferanten zur Verfügung stehen.

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo HWLporta,

eine sehr gute Information, ich hoffe, dass diese entsprechend von Betroffenen auch hier wahrgenommen wird.
Persönlich, könnte ich diesen Beitrag auch unter Fortgeschrittene mir vorstellen können.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hans-J und Andere,



> eine sehr gute Information, ich hoffe, dass diese entsprechend von Betroffenen auch hier wahrgenommen wird.
> Persönlich, könnte ich diesen Beitrag auch unter Fortgeschrittene mir vorstellen könne


 vieleicht ergänzen sich die Informationen über *Menacur* auf meiner Website die von HWLporta schon vorgestellt wurden?

Herzliche Grüsse und alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo,

lt. Dr. Jacobs ist täglich 1 Tablette ausreichend; bei erhöhtem Bedarf 2 Tabletten. Wann ist erhöhter Bedarf angezeigt?

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo jürgen&Waltraud,




> lt. Dr. Jacobs ist täglich 1 Tablette ausreichend; bei erhöhtem Bedarf 2 Tabletten. Wann ist erhöhter Bedarf angezeigt?


Bei Metastasierung habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit hohen Dosen gemacht, natürlich entsprechend auch die Piperine um die Bioverfügbarkeit zu erhöhen. Hohe Dosen machen nur Sinn, wenn die Aufnahme auch optimal ist.

Prof. Bonkhoff hat in einer seiner Publikationen dargelegt, dass evtl. hohe Dosen bei dem Marker BCL 2 positiv nicht angezeigt seien.

Curkumin ist als sehr fein gemahlenes Pulver auch in der Türkei, Iran, Indien, Arabien usw. erhältlich, frei von Füllstoffen.
Es hat jedoch unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen, ist sehr preiswert und  hoch konzentriert.

Ebenfalls Granatapfelkonzentrat. Die flüchtigen Bestandteile werden hierbei durch Destillation/Fermentierung verflüchtigt. Das zähfließende Konzentrat ist hochwirksam und in warmem Wasser lösbar. Das müßte es auch in Spanien geben.

Durch metronomische Einnahme aller Einflussfaktoren - auch erhitztes Lycopin - scheint sich bei mir die Metastasierung zurückzuentwickeln, wohlwissend dass es nur eine Hilfe sein kann, schlimmeres zu vermeiden. 
Warum soll es bei Jürgen anders sein.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Jürgen und Waltraud

Antwort auf Eure Frage von gestern:  bei PCa werden 2 Kapseln Menacur empfohlen, bei Behandlung unter Hormonblockade 3 - 4 Kapseln.

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo HWLPORTA,

deine Empfehlungen gehen weit über die Angaben des Herstellers hinaus. Wo kann man Deine Dosierungsangaben nachlesen?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> eine sehr gute Information, ich hoffe, dass diese entsprechend von Betroffenen auch hier wahrgenommen wird.


Im Zuge meiner (etwas lustlosen) Recherche zu Kurkuma habe ich mit Bedauern und Entsetzen 
den jüngsten PSA-Anstieg von Hans-J. zur Kenntnis genommen:

08.02.2012  -  PSA  0.06
26.06.2012  -   PSA  2.96  -   VZ schneller als 1 Monat!

Wird der Krebs auch Curcuma-resistent?


@Hans-J.: 
Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Du Deine wilde PSA-Kurve weitere Male nach Unten zwingen kannst
und schick Dir eine der potentesten Medizinalpflanzen die es gibt:

*Digitalis*, allerdings nicht gegen PCa.
Gestern gefunden am unteren Mesmer, auf dem Abstieg vom Säntis (Hoch bin ich auf einem 
anderen Weg, _nicht_ mit der Seilbahn - gesamte Wanderzeit 8 1/2 Stunden)

Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

> *Digitalis*, allerdings nicht gegen PCa.
> Gestern gefunden am unteren Mesmer, auf dem Abstieg vom Säntis (Hoch bin ich auf einem 
> anderen Weg, _nicht_ mit der Seilbahn - gesamte Wanderzeit 8 1/2 Stunden)
> 
> Hvielemi


Richtig, eingenommen in entsprechender Dosierung befreit sie von allen Zipperlein der Welt. Alternativ geht aber auch Belladonna... sieht gut aus und wirkt ebenso....

Tom

PS: Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker oder lesen Sie die Packungsbeilage... 

*Haftungshinweis.... das war ein Scherz!*

----------


## herbertina

Hallo HWLporta,
ich bin mal wieder dabei mit der Frage:
Sind 2xGranaprostan plus 2xKurkuma-protect plus Duodart nach Deiner Meinung ausreichend,
um mir bei meinen 90 Jahren und seit langem PSA um 37 noch einige Jährchen zu gönnen.
Beschwerdelos wie ich bin !
Euch im Form Hals-und Beinbruch in meiner Fliegersprache !

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWLporta,
> ich bin mal wieder dabei mit der Frage:
> Sind 2xGranaprostan plus 2xKurkuma-protect plus Duodart nach Deiner Meinung ausreichend,
> um mir bei meinen 90 Jahren und seit langem PSA um 37 noch einige Jährchen zu gönnen.
> Beschwerdelos wie ich bin !
> Euch im Form Hals-und Beinbruch in meiner Fliegersprache !


Hallo Herbertina,

bin seit Mitte Mai 2012 wegen Operation und Reha (hat keinen Bezug zum PCa) zum ersten Mal wieder im Forum und lese die Diskussionen zu Kurkumin etc.
Auf Deine indirekte Frage, ob täglich 2x GranaProstan, 2 x Menacur + Duadart ausreichen "um sich den 100 Jahren Lebenszeit weiter zu näher" habe ich natürlich keine Antwort. Ich als vergleichsweise "junger Spund" nehme mit meinen 80 Jahren 4 x GranProstan, 2 x Menacur, 1 x Avodart, 15 g MCP und 3 Kapseln Cystorenal (Cranberry) gegen Blaseninfektionen und habe meine PSA-Verlaufskurve bisher recht konstant gehalten (GS = 7a/ Malgr. IIb).

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sind 2xGranaprostan plus 2xKurkuma-protect plus Duodart nach Deiner Meinung ausreichend,
> um mir bei meinen 90 Jahren und seit langem PSA um 37 noch einige Jährchen zu gönnen.





> Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
> der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
> sei nicht dumm, filtere den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> *Nimm den Tag,* und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!


Dazu kannst Du natürlich auch noch 2xGranaprostan plus 2xKurkuma-protect plus Duodart nehmen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Sartre

Sehr geehrter HWLPORTA,
ich wunsche Ihnen von Herzen gute Besserung. Gleichzeitig Wünsche ich Ihnen, dass Sie bald wieder so viel Kraft haben, um  Ihre interessanten Kommentare schreiben zu können.
Sartre.

----------


## meni.li.

Zitat: Hans-J.

Durch metronomische Einnahme aller Einflussfaktoren - auch erhitztes Lycopin - scheint sich bei mir die Metastasierung zurückzuentwickeln.

Lieber Hans, das freut mich für Dich

gruß klausi

----------


## ka-he-g.

Ich verstehe wirklich wenig von allem, aber das Präparat MENACUR (Kurkuma) würde ich auch gerne einnehmen.
Hatte totale Prostata-Entfernung 2009. Verlauf in meinem Profil.
Nach einer Hormontherapie mit Casodex 50 mg und der 3 Montsspritze, hatte ich einen PSA Wert von 0.003 ng/mL,
jetzt neu wieder Anstieg auf 0.017 ng/ml. Der Arzt will aber jetzt vorerst mal beobachten. Nächster Termin im Februar 2013.
Habe in der Apotheke nun ein Curcuma gefunden von Kamin-Chun, 500 mg. Man schlägt 2 Kapseln 3 x täglich vor.
Dieser Bericht war für mich hochinteressant und bedanke mich recht herzlich dafür.

----------


## HorstK

> Ich verstehe wirklich wenig von allem, aber das Präparat *MENACUR* (Kurkuma) würde ich auch gerne einnehmen.


Das ist die Verpackung von dem Präparat:

*Über Menacur z.B. hier:
*http://www.pca-info.de/prinzip-von-menacur/

----------


## piapia

Ist das hier ein Menacur-Werbefeldzug?
Nur mal blöd gefragt von der Frau eines Neulings, die auf der Suche nach einem guten Forum ist...
LG, Pia

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist das hier ein Menacur-Werbefeldzug?
> Nur mal blöd gefragt von der Frau eines Neulings, die auf der Suche nach einem guten Forum ist...
> LG, Pia


Nein, liebe Pia,
das ist kein Werbefeldzug, sondern die Suche nach Möglichkeiten, mit dem
Prostatakrebs klarzukommen. Ich habe zwar in Beitrag #14 milden Spott
über die Einnahme von "2xGranaprostan plus 2xKurkuma-protect" geäussert,
aber ich respektiere jeden dieser Selbsthilfe-Versuche. 
Da geht es weder um Verkauf, noch um missionarisches Geschwätz à la Breuss, 
sondern um gegenseitige Hilfe und Rat.

Dass HorstK die Abbildung von 'Menacur' vielleicht nach Deinem Geschmack
etwas zu gross eingestellt habe, lieg wohl am verfügbaren Bildmaterial.
Eine gute Übung für Dich als Einsteigerin in dieses Forum ist, zu lernen,
über die Profile der Mitglieder ihre Prostatakrebs-Historie zu erschliessen.
Gerade in diesem Fall wirst Du erkennen, dass der nicht eben mal aus 
dem blauen Himmel ein NEM abbildet.

Bleib bitte in DIESEM Forum, es ist nach meinen Recherchen das einzige 
im Deutschen Sprachraum, das derart fundiert, umfangreich und vielfältig ist.
 Du tust Deinem Mann Gutes, wenn Du ihm hilfst, den Inhalt zu erschliessen.
Nun lies mal ein paar Beiträge, ein paar Profile und vergiss nicht, jeweils
die links auf myprostate.eu anzuklicken, so vorhanden.

Danach kannst Du einen zweiten Einstiegsbeitrag verfassen, in dem Du
vielleicht was erzählst, warum Du hier bist, also über den Stand der
Dinge bei Deinem Mann.
Du wirst bestimmt fundierte Antworten erhalten.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hvielemi,

die gute Höhenluft bekommt Dir vortrefflich und gibt Dir immer wieder Kraft zu Deinen sachlichen und menschlichen Beiträgen. Ich wünsche Dir für Deinen aktuellen PCa-Status Fortschritte in Richtung Stabilisierung der Lebensqualität und eine weitere Senkung der relevanten Meßwerte.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> die gute Höhenluft bekommt Dir vortrefflich und gibt Dir immer wieder Kraft zu Deinen sachlichen und menschlichen Beiträgen. Ich wünsche Dir für Deinen aktuellen PCa-Status Fortschritte in Richtung Stabilisierung der Lebensqualität und eine weitere Senkung der relevanten Meßwerte.


Danke Harald!
Mir geht es in diesen Tagen nicht so gut.
Deswegen sitz ich am PC und verfasse ungefragte Beiträge,
statt in den Bergen rumzuturnen.
Am Mittwoch lass ich wieder mal PSA und Testo messen,
dann gibt es endlich mal wieder einen neuen Beitrag in meinem 'Blog':
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ade-steigt-PSA

Mal sehen, was daraus wird. 
Den Nadir werd ich wohl noch nicht überschritten haben!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## herbertina

Gruss an Alle !
Melde mich mal zum Thema.
Ab PSA 50 vor zwei Jahren nehme ich 2xGranaprostan plus 2x Kurkuma -protect
( Extrakt aus Gelbwurzel ,95 % Curcumin, plus Extrakt aus Grüntee und schwarzem
Pfeffer, plus Selen/Vitamin C und E )
Dazu das nun erschwingliche Atorvastatin und schliesslich Duodart.
PSA runter auf stabile 30.
herbertina

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Mitleser,

kritische, sachliche Informationen zum Thema finden sich im aufgeführten Handbuch 

*Komplementäre und alternative Krebstherapien*
  Autor:
*Karsten Münstedt*
Urheber:
Leo Auerbach, Gerd Birkenmeier, Katja Boehm, Michael K. Bohlmann, Arndt Büssing, Ulrich W. Dold, Samer El-Safadi, Andreas Hackethal, Hildegard Harren, Rainer Häußermann, Matthias Kalder, Michael Kühn, Uwe Kullmer, Sylvia Lange, Jörg Melzer, Oliver Micke, Ralph Mücke, Claudia Pedain, Adak Pilger, Annette Rexrodt von Fircks, Reinhard Saller, Philipp Teichfischer, Petra Thienel, Dagmar Uecker, Richard von Georgi, Eckart von Hirschhausen, Daniel Winter, Peter Wust, Tycho Zuzak
Verlag:
Ecomed
Jahr:
2011 (3. Auflage)
Seiten:
1008 Seiten
Paperback


Informationen gibts hier.

Als Schulmediziner habe ich sorgfältige Darstellungen gefunden. Zum Beispiel über den Einsatz von Turmik, Curcumin. Zitat (S.815):

_"Curcumin ist eine interessante Substanz. Neuere klinische Daten deuten auf einen Einsatz z.B. bei anderweitig austherapierten Patienten hin. Derzeit stellt sie jedoch keine Alternative zu Standardtherpie in den genannten Entitäten dar."


_Winfried

----------


## ka-he-g.

Danke *Hvielemi* ich lebe jetzt mit diesem Curcuma und bis jetzt finde ich es nicht gerade schlecht.
Sollte ich hier in Thailand etwas neues finden werde ich mich natürlich melden.

----------


## ka-he-g.

Nach 3 Monaten mit 2 curcuma 500 mg habe ich einen Anstieg des PSA. Nun bei 0.073. Das macht mir Sorgen. 
Was kann ich nun tun um den PSA unten zu halten? Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.
Ich glaube mein Angaben zum gesamten Ablauf kann man doch einsehen?
Entschuldigt, ich bin nicht sehr bewandert mit diesen Eingaben hier.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nach 3 Monaten mit 2 curcuma 500 mg habe ich einen Anstieg des PSA. Nun bei 0.073. Das macht mir Sorgen.


Nun, lieber Karl-Heinz (ka-he?)

Der Anstieg des PSA - noch auf sehr tiefem Niveau - ist nicht weiter überraschend.
Du hattest nach der RPE bereits einen Anstieg, den Du mit der Hormontherapie
(3 x Zoladex) gut in den Griff bekommen hattest. Nach dem Absetzen der
Therapie wäre es äusserst ungewöhnlich, wenn nichts mehr geschehen würde,
denn die Hormontherapie heilt nicht, sondern verzögert die Krankheit um 
mehr oder weniger viele Jahre. Setzt man sie ab, geht die Krankheit weiter,
dafür hat man nicht mehr die Nebenwirkungen der Therapie.

Wenn der PSA-Anstieg trotz Curcuma so weitergehen sollte mit gehabter 
Verdoppenungszeit (VZ) um 75 Tage, hättest Du die 0.2ng/ml etwa Anfang
Juni 2013 gerissen. 0.2ng/ml ist aber just der PSA-Wert, ab dem man von
einem Rezidiv spricht.
Ich schlage Dir daher vor, in drei Monaten statt erst in 6 Monaten wieder 
zu messen, und falls der Anstieg weiterhin so rasch vor sich gehen sollte,
gleich noch einmal in einem weiteren Monat, also im Juni.

In Deinem Profil finde ich keinen Hinweis auf eine Untersuchung der
Lymphknoten. Die sollte bei der RPE vorgenommen worden sein.
Frag mal nach dem kompletten OP- und Pathologiebericht des
 Freiburger Loretto-Krankenhauses. Da steht's drin.

Falls die negativ war (N0), würde sich eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge
anbieten als heilende Behandlung. Falls aber Lymphknoten bereits
betroffen waren (N1), müsste man wohl aufgrund der Pathologie abwägen,
ob eine Bestrahlung sinnvoll wäre und/oder ob man wieder in die
Anti-Hormon-Behandlung einsteigen sollte. 
Zoladex scheinst Du ja gut vertragen zu haben?

Dieser Wiedereinstieg kann sofort oder - nur bei Lymphknotenbefall und
falls keine Bestrahlung erfolgen sollte - erst bei höheren PSA-Werten erfolgen. 
Niemand weiss wirklich, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt sei. Ich z.B. habe 
4ng/ml gewählt, andere sagen 10 oder 20, und wieder andere empfehlen 
zuzuwarten, bis man Beschwerden habe.
Falls Du den Wert weiter steigen liessest, sollte man die Gelegenheit
nicht verpassen, mit bildgebenden Verfahren nachzuschauen, wo der
Krebs sitze, also ein Lokalrezidiv, in Lymphknoten oder gar anderswo. 

*Weitaus wichtiger ist aber jetzt die gründliche Klärung, ob eine 
Bestrahlung mit heilender Absicht angezeigt sei, denn die sollte
möglichst früh einsetzen. 0,5ng/ml wird da als Zielgrösse
genannt.*

Zum Rezidiv und seiner Behandlung findest Du mehr in der 
Patientenleitlinie 2 auf Seiten 62ff.
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...ca2_100818.pdf

Curcuma kannst Du weiterhin nehmen; Schaden tut das nicht, aber schmecken,
denn das ist ohnehin ein fester Bestandteil Thailändischer Kost.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Josef

Seit 3 Monaten, 
PSA 9,5, 
nehme ich (u. a.) 
Curcuma, Prostagutt, Vitalipin, Grana...; 
übrigens auch ASS seit Jahren (kl. Schlaganfall), und seot 8 Tagen VitD; 
vor 10 Tagen PSA 10,4, leider.

----------


## Jackyx

VIelen herzlichen Dank für all die Info, und kombinationen mit Curcumin. Ich habe meine Problematik sehr gut bisher in den Griff bekommen, mit ähnlichen Mischungen, aber auf jeden Fall hochdosoert Curcumin. Allerdings fand ich Biobran hat unheimlich angeschlagen. Also Arabinoxylan. Das über 6 Monate genommen und meine Blutwerte sind topp. Die NK Zellen aktivierung und Vermehrung ist wirklich erstaunlich damit. Leider ist Biobran sehr teuer.. vielleicht schafft es ja irgendwann jemand das billiger herzustellen.. Inzwischen habe ich viel über das BCM95 Curcumax gelesen, aber es ist auch sehr teuer.. in Königstein gibt es eine Apotheke die das herstellt. Das sind Microtabs mit Ingwerextrakt.. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Selen war noch wichtig zu erwähnen, mein SPiegel war im Keller auf 17!! - Cefasel infusionen mehrmals mit 1200 bis 2100 microgramm, und regelmässig Paranüsse 3-4 am Tag. Dann auch präperate Selenase oder Tropfen aber IMMER NUR Natriumselenit! Da habe ich eine Apotheke in Nürnberg, gefunden, Spital Apotheke, die stellt diese tropfen her... aber denke da gibt es auch andere...

herzliche Grüsse
Jacky

----------


## Jackyx

Hallo Josef,
ich hoffe Dir geht es gut.. Bitte versuche mal Biobran und auch eine Thymus Therapie. Es gibt da einen Spezialisten in Nürnberg, der mit Fiebertherapie und anderen MEthoden gerade bei Prostata CA unheimlich gute Erfahrungen hat. bei www.biologischekrebstherapie.net findest du den Kontakt. Dort bekommt man auch viele weitere Infos..

----------


## tomaso

Bei diesen Curcuma-Produkten gibt es ja preislich und inhaltlich Unterschiede.
Habe jetzt Curcuma von Vita World entdeckt. Ist das Produkt okay oder wäre ein anderes Besser was Preis/Leistung angeht.

Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.amazon.de/Vita-World-Biop.../dp/B008QNMYGG

Gruß,
Thomas

----------


## ottoasta

Das beste Curcumin ist für mich immer noch das hier:

http://www.newfoodcorp.com/DE/prod/7...400-mg%29.html

Es ist hochdosiert! Einfach vergleichen.

Und K2 sollte von Jarrows sein:

https://www.jarrow.de/

daher hbe ich auch das Brokkolipräparat!

Otto

----------

